# Inter - Chievo: 13 maggio 2019 ore 21. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (12 Maggio 2019)

Inter - Chievo, partita in programma lunedì 13 maggio 2019 alle ore 20:30 presso lo stadio San Siro di Milano. Match fondamentale solo per l'Inter, a caccia di un posto in Champions.

Dove vedere Inter - Chievo in tv?

Diretta su Sky a partire dalle ore 21.

Seguiranno news e commenti


----------



## Black (12 Maggio 2019)

un bel pareggino renderebbe il finale di stagione divertente... dall'Inda ci si può aspettare di tutto


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Maggio 2019)

Vinceranno tipo 6-0.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Maggio 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> un bel pareggino renderebbe il finale di stagione divertente... dall'Inda ci si può aspettare di tutto



Divertente? gli arriveremmo davanti


----------



## Wetter (12 Maggio 2019)

Incredibile che questi qua,tolti gli scontri diretti,abbiano fatto meno punti di noi....


----------



## Ecthelion (12 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Chievo, partita in programma lunedì 13 maggio 2019 alle ore 20:30 presso lo stadio San Siro di Milano. Match fondamentale solo per l'Inter, a caccia di un posto in Champions.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Chievo in tv?
> 
> ...



4-0 o 4-1 facile come bere un sorso d'acqua.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Maggio 2019)

Vabbé ragazzi, la corsa sull'Inter ce la siamo mangiata tempo fa, sperare nel Chievo e nell'Empoli (oltre al Napoli a stagione finita da un mese) è pazzia.

E' solo colpa nostra


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Maggio 2019)

Ormai per l'Inter la CL è cosa fatta, non c'è alcuna speranza. Complimenti ai cuginastri.


----------



## 7vinte (12 Maggio 2019)




----------



## Cataldinho (12 Maggio 2019)




----------



## Ragnet_7 (12 Maggio 2019)

Non succede, ma se per assurdo oggi escono senza i 3 punti da questa partita si aprono scenari super interessanti.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Maggio 2019)

L' Inter probabilmente vincerà.

Ma si sottovaluta sempre la psicologia monetaria, questi del Chievo vanno in B, sia mai che qualcuno di loro cerchi di risaltare in queste partite mediatiche.

A noi cambia poco da fuori, ma loro che sono dentro possono svoltare la vita se trovano il contrattino a 6 cifre...


----------



## Black (13 Maggio 2019)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non succede, ma se per assurdo oggi escono senza i 3 punti da questa partita si aprono scenari super interessanti.



eh si. E diventerebbe molto più facile per noi finire davanti a loro, che all'Atalanta


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Chievo, partita in programma lunedì 13 maggio 2019 alle ore 20:30 presso lo stadio San Siro di Milano. Match fondamentale solo per l'Inter, a caccia di un posto in Champions.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Chievo in tv?
> 
> ...



Non ho speranze che l'inter lasci punti oggi.
Anzi credo che dopo 20' la pratica sarà già chiusa.
Possiamo solo sperare che le voci su conte abbiano inquinato l'ambiente ma ne dubito.
Però la palla è rotonda, chissà.... magari una combo rigore+espulsione a favore del chievo potrebbe cambiare la storia della partita.


----------



## Pit96 (13 Maggio 2019)

Vince facile l'inter, dai

Comunque il fatto di aver perso entrambi i derby si sente tantissimo in classifica
Abbiamo commesso troppi errori


----------



## Manue (13 Maggio 2019)

0-1 Barba al 92'


----------



## iceman. (13 Maggio 2019)

Confido in Spalletti che per dispetto gli fa perdere la qualificazione.


----------



## MarcoG (13 Maggio 2019)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non succede, ma se per assurdo oggi escono senza i 3 punti da questa partita si aprono scenari super interessanti.



Il nostro è stato un campionato piuttosto noioso vivacizzato solo dalla lotta per la qualificazione. Non mi meraviglierei di vedere un finale palpitante voluto per compiacere i tifosi più delusi dalla pochezza del campionato. Occhi aperti stasera, sperare non nuoce se lo si fa con il giusto atteggiamento.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (13 Maggio 2019)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


>



Stasera manco tu ci puoi salvare...


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Maggio 2019)

Tre punti già in tasca per l'Inter, ormai è tutto deciso. Complimenti a loro.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (13 Maggio 2019)

3-0 per l'inter, non ci sarebbe neanche bisogno di giocarla ..


----------



## Cataldinho (13 Maggio 2019)

Icardi non segna da una vita, stasera fa di sicuro almeno una doppietta.


----------



## sette (13 Maggio 2019)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)







non succede, impossibile che succeda, non può succedere neanche in una realtà spazio-temporale completamente distorta


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Maggio 2019)

Io confido sempre nella pazza inter amala


----------



## Solo (13 Maggio 2019)

Speriamo che Spalletti tenti qualche sabotaggio...


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Maggio 2019)

Figurarsi, 3-0 primo tempo. 

Non ci credo neanche se lo vedo in un suicidio a San Siro dell Inter.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Figurarsi, 3-0 primo tempo.
> 
> Non ci credo neanche se lo vedo in un suicidio a San Siro dell Inter.



Io ci spero..non si sa mai..
Secondo me abbiamo più chance di superare loro (alla prossima hanno il Napoli in trasferta) che l'Atalanta


----------



## MarcoG (13 Maggio 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> 3-0 per l'inter, non ci sarebbe neanche bisogno di giocarla ..




... figuriamoci se l'inter perde. Non esiste, sono troppo più forti. Discorso qualificazione chiuso.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non ho speranze che l'inter lasci punti oggi.
> Anzi credo che dopo 20' la pratica sarà già chiusa.
> Possiamo solo sperare che le voci su conte abbiano inquinato l'ambiente ma ne dubito.
> Però la palla è rotonda, chissà.... magari una combo rigore+espulsione a favore del chievo potrebbe cambiare la storia della partita.



Anche vincendo oggi rimane Carletto, che probabilmente li batterà, e l’Empoli, che si gioca la salvezza e potrebbe costringerli ad un punto. In questo scenario finiremmo davanti a loro e li sbatteremmo fuori dalla CL.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Maggio 2019)




----------



## vannu994 (13 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Anche vincendo oggi rimane Carletto, che probabilmente li batterà, e l’Empoli, che si gioca la salvezza e potrebbe costringerli ad un punto. In questo scenario finiremmo davanti a loro e li sbatteremmo fuori dalla CL.


L'unica che potrebbe fare qualcosa è il Napoli secondo me. Stasera giocano contro una squadra penosa già retrocessa. Il Napoli non ha più niente da dare ma non si sa mai e l'empoli non fa certo risultato a Milano se l'inter deve giocarsi la qualificazione in Champions...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Maggio 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> L'unica che potrebbe fare qualcosa è il Napoli secondo me. Stasera giocano contro una squadra penosa già retrocessa. Il Napoli non ha più niente da dare ma non si sa mai e l'empoli non fa certo risultato a Milano se l'inter deve giocarsi la qualificazione in Champions...



L’Inter è stata capace di perdere uno scudetto già vinto giocando all’Olimpico contro una squadra gemellata la cui tifoseria spingeva per farli vincere al fine di danneggiare la Roma.


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2019)

Up


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Maggio 2019)

Gia si vede che sarà una partita senza storia, ormai è fatta per l'Inter.


----------



## dottor Totem (13 Maggio 2019)

L'inter è forse più imbarazzante del Milan.


----------



## MarcoG (13 Maggio 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Gia si vede che sarà una partita senza storia, ormai è fatta per l'Inter.




figurati se non ne fanno 4 e vincono facile. Non c'è niente da fare, è l'anno loro.


----------



## Devil man (13 Maggio 2019)

ancora non hanno segnato ?


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Maggio 2019)

Gol di Napolitano


----------



## Zenos (13 Maggio 2019)

Finita.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Maggio 2019)

Peccato


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Maggio 2019)

Speriamo in Carletto. Se Carletto li batte poi sarebbero obbligati a vincere l’ultima con l’Empoli, che si gioca la salvezza.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Maggio 2019)

... aspettarsi che l’ Inter perda punti con il Chievo è troppo...


----------



## MarcoG (13 Maggio 2019)

E niente ragazzi, era troppo bello. Tutto finito.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> E niente ragazzi, era troppo bello. Tutto finito.



...al massimo si può pensare che l’Inter perda a Napoli.


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Maggio 2019)

Finita, ormai non c'è più alcuna speranza. Complimenti a loro per i tre punti e la CL.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Maggio 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...al massimo si può pensare che l’Inter perda a Napoli.



Se perde a Napoli poi sono costretti a vincere l’ultima. Occhio...


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Maggio 2019)

Mamma mia, questi giocano peggio di noi .


----------



## Zenos (13 Maggio 2019)

L Inter ha appena fatto un'azione che non vedo al Milan da almeno 4 anni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mamma mia, questi giocano peggio di noi .



mah, io li vedo ogni tanto e non fanno così male...


----------



## Zenos (13 Maggio 2019)

De Vrj, Asamoah,politano,L.Martinez, Nainggolan e Spalletti.Marotta ha fatto un ottimo lavoro, sostenuto dalla proprietà ovviamente,e nonostante l accesso in CL mandano via Spalletti e prendono un top in panca. Noi avevamo una squadra incompleta a dicembre ed incompleta è rimasta a Gennaio,affidata ad un allenatore alla prima esperienza che ha collezionato record su record negativi,c è il rischio che venga confermato o sostituito da un di Francesco o Giampaolo.Ma dove vogliamo andare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Maggio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> De Vrj, Asamoah,politano,L.Martinez, Nainggolan e Spalletti.Marotta ha fatto un ottimo lavoro, sostenuto dalla proprietà ovviamente,e nonostante l accesso in CL mandano via Spalletti e prendono un top in panca. Noi avevamo una squadra incompleta a dicembre ed incompleta è rimasta a Gennaio,affidata ad un allenatore alla prima esperienza che ha collezionato record su record negativi,c è il rischio che venga confermato o sostituito da un di Francesco o Giampaolo.Ma dove vogliamo andare.



sono d'accordo, c'è un abisso adesso con l'inter.


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Maggio 2019)

2-0 Inter finita, chievo comunque che ci ha messo impegno


----------



## zamp2010 (13 Maggio 2019)

abbiamo buttato noi i punti al vento....


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Maggio 2019)

Finita dai, l Inter qualificata.


----------



## sette (14 Maggio 2019)




----------



## diavoloINme (14 Maggio 2019)

L'inter è riuscita a portare a casa vittoria e 3 punti ma ho visto malissimo la squadra : errori tecnici a ripetizione e poca personalità in troppi interpreti.
Icardi,soprattutto, pare sbiadito, la brutta copia del giocatore che fu.


----------

